# HOPRA Nationals Video Slide Show



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm finally back in Florida after finishing my vacation and have finished the editing the pictures from the 2012 HOPRA Nationals. I have also put together a picture video of the entire weekend set to jazz music. This video will cost $10.00 on a VCD which will play on most DVD players produced in the last 5 years. Shipping is included. The proceeds, less any expenses, will be used to help the young racers in the FL HOPRA program. If you would like a copy, please PayPal me and use the email address: [email protected].

Leo Belleville


----------

